

Introducing StackWho: Discover other users on StackOverflow - cburgdorf
http://cburgdorf.wordpress.com/2014/02/16/introducing-stackwho/

======
BrentOzar
Why not use Data.StackEchange.com to get it in an officially sanctioned way?
You can query any of the Stack databases, save your query, etc:

[http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/query/166034/top...](http://data.stackexchange.com/stackoverflow/query/166034/top-
users-in-tag-location)

------
greenyoda
My guess is that when StackOverflow finds out that StackWho is scraping up all
their user data to get around paying for a $1000 per month service, they're
going to shut it down pretty quickly (whether by legal action, blocking access
to StackWho's IP addresses, etc.).

~~~
cburgdorf
I talked to them before releasing something to the public. I'll share their
response here:

"Hi Christoph,

Thanks for taking the time to ask.

I don't see a problem with this, as it's data that anyone could easily mine
out of the public database dumps that we release. The Careers 2.0 candidate
search is an entirely different thing, and goes way beyond being able to show
you developers from (area) that might know something about (technology).

When we used to facilitate (and later switched to just encouraging) periodic
world-wide meetups with fellow Stack Exchange users in your area, Our SEDE and
DB dumps were what people used to see if there might be an interest in any
given area. Given that we don't facilitate any way for users to be contacted
through the site unless they make their contact information available on their
profile, I don't think this would annoy anyone at all.

Not required, but I'd love to take a look at what you've built once you have
it ready and somewhere public :) Nothing official, I'm just curious.

Regards, \- Stack Exchange Team"

~~~
greenyoda
Thanks for the clarification, and sorry to have jumped to the wrong
conclusion. However, your blog post doesn't make it clear that your service is
significantly different from "Candidate Search". You may want to update the
post to say that you're doing this with Stack Exchange's permission and not
competing with them.

~~~
vectorpush
I'd consider excluding the part about SE giving permission. No matter what the
correspondence, I'd be wary about making any definitive statements regarding
the company based on the contents of an informal e-mail.

~~~
cburgdorf
Well, I don't want to put any thought into that yet. I synchronize over the
public API and wrote a tool which operates only on public accessible data. I
don't have access to all the internal data which the real Candidate Search has
access to, so I could never compete with them on a threatening level.

------
justinmk
It turns out I'm not the only Vim enthusiast in Tampa, there are three of us!

------
foxhedgehog
great idea, though it looks like it's not rendering on mac chrome:

[http://imgur.com/SQFAor1](http://imgur.com/SQFAor1)

~~~
cburgdorf
Mmh, weird. Works for me. Can you create a ticket here
[https://github.com/cburgdorf/StackWho/issues](https://github.com/cburgdorf/StackWho/issues)
so I can track it down. I guess you have errors in your Dev Tools Console. If
so please include them in the ticket.

